

The misplaced outrage over Rolling Stone’s Tsarnaev cover - darkchyld
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/f5ed48aac55

======
jejones3141
It's been decades since I read RS, and probably more decades since I bought
one, if indeed I ever did. What disgusts me about The Cover is the way it
glamorizes a terrorist.

